# ROSE Rahmen



## Lase (27. Mai 2012)

Ich hab mich grad mal so gefragt wer für den Rose versand eigentlich die rahmen baut.Was haltet ihr bezüglich stabilität von den Rahmen?


----------



## Deleted 224116 (28. Mai 2012)

Lase schrieb:


> Ich hab mich grad mal so gefragt wer für den Rose versand eigentlich die rahmen baut.Was haltet ihr bezüglich stabilität von den Rahmen?



Glaube die bauen die nicht selbst... aber wo genau die konstruiert werden... k.A.

Fahre seit diesem Monat ein 2012 GC und bisher ist der Rahmen nicht gebrochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

